# dissembling the crank



## bikiba (Jun 17, 2015)

i have a crank almost completely taken a part. I am trying to disconnect the chainring from the crank and the nut that is on there is completely round, with no flat area to grip with a wrench. it does have two notches, so i used 2 flat heads and tried to in unison turn the nut. it didnt budge. it is NOT rusty, but just in case i used pbblaster. still didnt budge. then i used a heat gun ... didnt budge

HELP!! how do i get it off?


----------



## morton (Jun 18, 2015)

bikiba said:


> i have a crank almost completely taken a part. I am trying to disconnect the chainring from the crank and the nut that is on there is completely round, with no flat area to grip with a wrench. it does have two notches, so i used 2 flat heads and tried to in unison turn the nut. it didnt budge. it is NOT rusty, but just in case i used pbblaster. still didnt budge. then i used a heat gun ... didnt budge
> 
> HELP!! how do i get it off?





Are there threads showing above the "nut" (bearing race?)?  I came across a bike some time ago on which that piece was a press fit.  Tried to get it off but to no avail.  If threaded, I once cut a small notch in the edge of the race, put the assembly in the vice, and was able to drive it off with the punch in the notch after prior prep with the blaster stuff and some heat.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 18, 2015)

morton said:


> Are there threads showing above the "nut" (bearing race?)?  I came across a bike some time ago on which that piece was a press fit.  Tried to get it off but to no avail.  If threaded, I once cut a small notch in the edge of the race, put the assembly in the vice, and was able to drive it off with the punch in the notch after prior prep with the blaster stuff and some heat.




no there are no threads above the bearing race. it is a 1940s rollfast crank. ill take a pic and post it to see if you guys can tell if it is a punch


----------



## bikiba (Jun 18, 2015)

Wheewwwwwww... I got it off. Just needed a bit of time. I went in to the garage this evening and screwed it off with my hand...


----------

